# APBT vs BULLY



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

*APBT vs BULLY (video)*

Well here is Kilo at 15 weeks playing with Charlie 11 months.





































































& just for kicks Kilo repping where we are from!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gorgeous dogs but which one is the apbt?


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow!! You have some amazingly beautiful pups! Very nice. Great pictures too!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

2 good looking boys you got there :clap:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics and beautiful dogs!i love the one where they are both chillin and one has the glove hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dogs..the puppy is so cute...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Good lookin boys!!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

awesome pics and beautiful dogs


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Ive never seen that crop before I wanna see how that turns out when hes older. I love that last pic


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

those are some beauitful dogs ~! thanks for sharing


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That last pic is great lol. Nice looking dogs.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

great lookin pooches u have there  good to see some people can still have both a bully and an apbt without being a hater for either one   ---shane


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

great pics............thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

That was cool!  Great lookin' dogs...


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Ive never seen that crop before I wanna see how that turns out when hes older. I love that last pic


Well the vet said it was a Show Crop


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chino has a show crop with a bell... same crop job as your dog, except every dog looks different imo... but i like it, it fits him well


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> chino has a show crop with a bell... same crop job as your dog, except every dog looks different imo... but i like it, it fits him well


LOL @ you for the point comment by the way :rofl: I should say laughing with you lol


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG what type of camera do you have those shots are awesome.


----------

